# 2017 USA Championships



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2017)

Jimmy Madsen trains Delts & Tris Before the USAs 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PeQXRaxuKc


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2017)

Big Jon Ward trains arms 17 weeks out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY8PsUUmpx4


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2017)

Andy Velcich

Hidetada Yamagishi - Day In The Life - Vlog 31 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQxblREA12Y


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2017)

Road to USA Championships | NPC Bodybuilder Justin Maki Ep. 1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urQ8dNWXZv0


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2017)

Road To USA Championships | NPC Bodybuilder Derek Lunsford Ep. 1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq8R3ugEsss


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Road to USA's | Justin Maki and Derek Lunsford 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssAFqbzA3D8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2017)

Andy Velcich in Swolemates







https://www.facebook.com/swolemates...onSvPWW2XlJmoHEPxmVEcnq09oVI2WE-THyqo&fref=nf


----------

